# What’s your favorite fat burner?



## Wargoat6 (Feb 17, 2020)

Just wondering what’s everyone’s favorite fat burner? Obviously it won’t replace diet and some cardio. Just wondering what the favorite is! Thanks!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Feb 17, 2020)

My job and the treadmill


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2020)

There can be only one


----------



## CJ (Feb 17, 2020)

Furiously masturbating


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 17, 2020)

Testosterone is the best


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 17, 2020)

Everything else is bullshit when it comes to fat burning


----------



## Viduus (Feb 17, 2020)

Yohimbine at 20mg. Not everyone likes it.


----------



## BRICKS (Feb 17, 2020)

Discipline in the kitchen and hard work in the gym.  Want to know what fks up bodybuilders way more than AAS?  "Fat burners" and diuretics.  I use ephedrine in the OR frequently to control hypotension and I won't ever consider using that as a "supplement". IMO just plain stupid.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 17, 2020)

Begins with a D. Discovered in the 1920s and yet to be eclipsed as the greatest thermogenic ever made (fact, not opinion). You've got to be pretty good to stay at number 1 for close to 100 years. Just saying.


----------



## Trump (Feb 17, 2020)

^^^^what he said^^^^


----------



## El Gringo (Feb 17, 2020)

The biggest thing is diet. 

the hardest thing to do on a diet is to control your appetite. 

If your talking about pills to suppress your appetite try meth. 

kidding... but somewhat serious. My GF is prescribed adderall. Every once in a while I take it. I can barely eat on it and feel wired. I could drop to 5% bf easily if I had my hands on a bottle.


----------



## Rhino99 (Feb 17, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Begins with a D. Discovered in the 1920s and yet to be eclipsed as the greatest thermogenic ever made (fact, not opinion). You've got to be pretty good to stay at number 1 for close to 100 years. Just saying.



Good to see you back Zilla.
If you've posted then I missed it until now.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 17, 2020)

Op made the statement “Obviously it won’t replace diet and some cardio.”.  Anyone have anything beyond those?


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 17, 2020)

I will say back in the day Ephedra was the real deal ... it both suppressed my appetite and gave me energy at the same time ...

I agree at the end of the day there are no real magic bullets .. we must control sugar and be consistent in the gym .. those are the most important for me ... but DANG I miss the real deal old ephedra - caffeine - aspirin stacks .. go joke .. the only supp I ever bought from GNC that really worked (protein and creatine excluded) ....


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 17, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Begins with a D. Discovered in the 1920s and yet to be eclipsed as the greatest thermogenic ever made (fact, not opinion). You've got to be pretty good to stay at number 1 for close to 100 years. Just saying.



Thermogenic is right. I feel like I'm melting.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 23, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Testosterone is the best



Speaking of that I'm on TRT @ 100mg/week Test C and am currently cutting. I have a couple bottles of test gel leftover from when I was on it. If  I added a few pumps of that a day do you think it would help burn more fat or are you talking about a blast amount?


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 23, 2020)

ice bath or cold shower 2x a day if you can stand it. great for recovery too.


----------



## sfw509 (May 23, 2020)

I like HydroxyElite from Hi-Tech Pharmaceuticals. I usually order mine from Supplement Warehouse. They  have a sale going on right now. Got the text about it this morning.


----------



## Rhino99 (May 24, 2020)

Blow.....a friend told me.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 24, 2020)

Heavy deadlifts and squats. There isn't a pill on the market that burns the same amount of calories in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## Steamboat (May 24, 2020)

That bright yellow powder.


----------



## German89 (May 25, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Blow.....a friend told me.



Seems pricey


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 25, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Begins with a D. Discovered in the 1920s and yet to be eclipsed as the greatest thermogenic ever made (fact, not opinion). You've got to be pretty good to stay at number 1 for close to 100 years. Just saying.



Can someone please translate this for a noob?


----------



## German89 (May 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Can someone please translate this for a noob?



Its yellow


----------



## CJ (May 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Can someone please translate this for a noob?



It's not Colombian pure


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 25, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Can someone please translate this for a noob?


 It rhymes with DNA if the A was a P.


----------



## Robdjents (May 25, 2020)

German89 said:


> Seems pricey



But effective


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 25, 2020)

Yall are so mean, I'm an idiot apparently lol. I still don't have a clue what yall are talking about.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 25, 2020)

Wait this DNP shit that there is a whole sub forum here for? Ahhhhhh :32 (13):


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 25, 2020)

the only fat burner i use is getting laid...if i could only figure how to last longer i would melt a lil more fat...lol
  maybe cialis will be my new fat burner ...lol


----------



## German89 (May 25, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> But effective



Lmfao.. I'll pass. I feel like I dont need that in my life.


----------



## Robdjents (May 25, 2020)

German89 said:


> Lmfao.. I'll pass. I feel like I dont need that in my life.



Good call lol


----------



## Jin (May 25, 2020)

My ADD + cocaine= I can’t stop listening quietly  to your coked up ramblings while I feel like I’m having a small heart attack. 

No thank you.


----------



## Seeker (May 25, 2020)

Eating ass burns lots of calories


----------



## Ardennes (May 26, 2020)

Screw the supplements. Those are awful for ya. The best way to lose fat is a calorie deficit.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 26, 2020)

A few mentioned it here,
But eating ass,
Stacked w cocaine works very well!!


----------



## German89 (May 26, 2020)

clen and yohimbine


----------



## Boytoy (May 26, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> Blow.....a friend told me.




Meth is cheaper and last longer


----------



## bvs (May 26, 2020)

Yellow explosive powder. Literally put a match to it and when it burns up, that's when you know its good


----------



## MS1605 (May 27, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Begins with a D.



People out here suckin dicks to loose weight?


----------



## German89 (May 27, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> People out here suckin dicks to loose weight?



Just you bro


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 27, 2020)

table "push-aways" work for me...


----------



## CJ (May 27, 2020)

MS1605 said:


> People out here suckin dicks to loose weight?



Spit if you're cutting, swallow on a bulk.


----------



## chandy (May 28, 2020)

man these new fad diets gettin wild


----------



## MS1605 (May 28, 2020)

German89 said:


> Just you bro



$20 bucks is $20 bucks....


----------



## German89 (May 28, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Spit if you're cutting, swallow on a bulk.


**This should be stickied.  Solid information. 



MS1605 said:


> $20 bucks is $20 bucks....


That's right.  I'm not judging.


----------



## liftsiron (May 28, 2020)

I always thought clen with a good diet couldn't be beat.


----------



## Ped X (Feb 8, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> A few mentioned it here,
> But eating ass,
> Stacked w cocaine works very well!!



I only eat ass with cocaine in it.


Is ECA stack still very common?


----------



## N.L....M..... (Feb 9, 2021)

T3 it’s very effective and relatively idiot proof. DNP is more effective but for me is very uncomfortable and it stains everything and isn’t idiot proof as it can kill you. Clen works as well but I hate stimulants.


----------



## Roxie000 (Feb 10, 2021)

plyometrics and stair master ..I dont believe in pills


----------

